# Early morning ride 2nd January 2013



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Had to work away from base yesterday and left before sunrise .. a little cool but well worth the ride. 

The sun trying to shine through the branches of the tree, shortly after breaching "our" horizon. Great thing about being on the bike is that all I have to do is stop and grab my camera from its case, then shoot 










*The early morning mist over the fields *


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Very nice...there are often rewards for catching the first golden hour.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

That fourth picture has a lot of nice colors in it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

yustr said:


> Very nice...there are often rewards for catching the first golden hour.


very rare for me to be in a position to do so .. where I live and where the sun rises are on opposite sides of a 1000meter high mountain which makes the morning Golden Hour a rarity unless like here I have business that takes me the other side.


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Great pics there DF, as MRP states, especially pic 4 - some lovely colours in play there


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent pics alll round DF, the moods, colours and texture are beautiful









I'm curious about #4 though, are the bright orange patches on the right-hand side fires or just very colourful bushes?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it's the light from a very low sun skimming the wet undergrowth wherever there wasn't something else blocking its path 

... to be honest I didn't get in there to look .. it looked so beautiful in that early morning sunlight and although I knew I had time to spare I was racing the clock .. you know what happens when you get too involved in taking photo's when you're going somewhere :laugh: .. I remember one Sunday recently cycling 180km alone and without taking any long breaks either .. however it seems that day my odometer said I had averaged 20 kmph for the journey over 9 hours whilst I left about 10 am and arrived home about 10 pm .. with about 160 photos taken .. so I guess I lost 3 hours for the occasional sandwich and fizzy drink :smile:

I just cropped a chunk out of picture #3 .. it seems that it's just undergrowth that has started to decay and the early morning sun has highlighted it very nicely


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've caught myself doing that occasionally, looking at a pic and thinking 'That's a lovely bit' so crop it in to that, then notice another area and repeat again.... and again.... and again..... :grin:

The sorta thing that would take hours in a dark-room with film, paper and chemicals :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

In the days of film I collected rolls of exposed film .. rarely having the money to develop let alone make prints .. in this digital age I assume that you can imagine how easy it is to let rip and lose yourself in the process. One can easily afford to experiment and take shots just to see what will result. I have had my latest camera 2 years and taken over 30000 photo's .. mostly just because I wanted to record cycle rides with my friends so "tourist" shots, however there is always the shot that you try for whatever reason .. funny, serious, lighting, silhouettes ... you name it ... and the only cost involved these days is time .. and storage :laugh: 

I dread to think of Donalds costs, he being on a more professional level ..


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

It's amazing how picture-taking has increased with the advent of digital cameras, and how Facebook dwarfs even national archives. 

How many photos have ever been taken? | 1000memories

Of course, that's not saying that most of these are good. However, shoot enough and you will get the occasional masterpiece by sheer accident. A couple of years ago my niece took a picture of her sister sitting on a bench under a cherry tree petting a bird dog and it turned out as good as anything I've ever seen published.


----------

